# Updated Pics



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

I went thru and revamped the site a bit and added some more pics if anyone is interested.
http://home.nctv.com/sgoddard/


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

nice pics! 
i love those tanks!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, very, very nice!

I love how you can see other tanks in the backround. lol


----------

